# I think it is time......



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

To contact our representatives and senators to hopefully prevent this bill. It is worse than I thought:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/we-stand-as-one-contact-congress-on-guns-email-your-contacts/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I already have and the big gun companies and the NRA need to get off their butts and start letting the general public know the real facts about assault weapons and the civilian AR, and as far as extended mags most guys can reload another mag fast enough it doesnt matter if they are 5 or 100. The above mentioned have been making money from all of us for years and it is time they need to help stop the lying andget the truth out about how guns stop crime !


----------



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes....well said. This is an attempt to establish a gun registry just as Hitler did in Germany in the 30's and we all know where that went.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If we don't stand up to the anti-gun people, who will? Don't rely on the NRA to speak for you, you need to speak for your self!.. if we the people, don't take a stand in this mess, we won't be talking about hunting anything....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Done--Senate, HofR, & then asked my State Reps what they're doing to prevent a Federal gun-grab...I like what Wyoming & AZ is proposing...Time for Ohio to step up...Spineless bustards probably won't, though...


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad to see this being discussed. 
I have already, as all responsible Americans should, contacted my politicians on this issue. Please do not sit by and watch this happen, the future of our freedom and that of our children depends on our immediate action.

As for the previous comment about the hi cap mags...funny thing is the two columbine shooters only had ten rounders, didn't seem to stop them, i believe CT also has a ten rounder limit in place if I'm not mistaken, so of course adam lanza couldn't have possibly gotten the 30 rounder he used now could he.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

From what I have read( I wont mention his name) he never used an AR, just handguns and they keep reporting he used an AR !!


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

There has been of confusion so who knows. But as we all know the ar will get the blame because its "that evil black rifle".
I will personally say that sincerely hope, and i pray with all of my heart that we can fend off this current assault on our most important right (without arms we quickly lose the others to the tyranny Jefferson warned of), and i encourage all to do everything in their power to sway their politicians the right direction.
However i think this is going to be a hard one to fight back and if we cant, it could get a lil rough, and i think there will be alot of "assault weapons" reported stolen   if the measures being proposed do pass.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Well said Ed. My wife and were one of the 100,000 that joined the NRA in the past 18 days or whatever it was. I'd like to see them kick up a media campaign to put some truths out there. If a guy can't get a 30 rounder, what's to stop him from packing a bag full of 5 or 10 rounders? Can't fix stupid I guess.

I know my "friends" on Facebook are tired of hearing my rants, but hopefully it gets some of them to understand that these are not the evil weapons the media and anti gunners out there portray them to be. Letters have been sent to my WI representatives. Thankfully, Paul Ryan is a hunter, so I know he's against this, and Ron Johnson has a good head on his shoulder as well. As for our other senator, well, she's a lost cause as she's as far left as they come unfortunately.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have written using this exact page and many others on a daily basis. I've been sending emails and messages to everyone I possibly can. What really concerns me here, other forums and Facebook is that so many people show no interest or comment. We're our own worst enemy at times and very frustrating. I put it on my FB page every single day all day long. If I can get one person to write or call I've done some good in the cause. ScottyD and myself both have burned up our pages with pro 2nd Amendment articles and such. Believe me, the media and reps do notice when this stuff keeps getting passed on ! Thanks for all those who have and keep writing and pushing for our rights !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Already notified all my members of Congress. It's amazing how every store I go to is out of magazines and guns. Shelves are almost empty of ammo. We the people have bought alot of stuff in the last month.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well guys I have emailed all of my politicains like I said earlier now is the time to write a letter to all gun and ammo manufacturers. I will be respectfully requesting that they stand up and spend some of the millions they have made from us gun owners, I am going to ask them what they have done in the past and plan on doing in the future to help fight the people trying to pass these stupid gun laws. I will suggest that they start running campaigns just like the 2 sides do in a Presidential election. I am also going to state that I plan on passing on any or lack of a response to all people I can reach.

I have already sent one to Wayne LaPierre of NRA, so far no response.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

@prariewolf, i have been doing the same the last couple days, emailed s&w, bcm, spikes tactical, yankee hill, bushmaster etc. explaining to them how we have all spent our hard earned money on their products and supported their company, and that we the consumers need to see the same support in return when it comes to protecting our rights to buy their products. I also point out how much they, as manufacturers of items on the proposed ban, stand to lose if it passes and their products get banned.
I have not heard back from a single manufacturer yet.

As a proud lifetime NRA member i would also like to say i have been very disappointed in their lack of response to all of this. "We wont support a ban" just doesn't cut in in my book. So i also urge all to contact the NRA as well and let them know they need to be doing more.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I received an email from Ruger today (havent written them yet). I guess they had my email from guns that I have bought. It was asking me to contact my politicans and urge them to vote against any bans, I will be returning the email with my requests for them, lets see what happens. It also asked me to pass on to friends and have them contact their representatives also. This is BULL, they need to spend some money on an anti-ban compaign !!


----------

